# Neolamprologus pulcher aka Daffodil Cichlid



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello everyone. This is my first time keeping Tangs, most of my tanks are Mbuna. Well I just got 7 juveniles Daffodil that are around 1.5 inches. I am keeping them in a 20gallon Long. I want to know how do I know if they pair up? Around what size do they begin to pair up? I am not really into the whole flower pot and cave thing so I am going to be doing sand and river rocks. Will this work? any tips or opinions are welcome.


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

You have to watch them. Not only when you feed them or walk into the room, because they'll mostly rush to the front of the tank. Sit and watch them, preferably with the room lights out so they can't see you. When they pair off, you'll see the pair defending space and pushing the others out. In a tank as small as a 20, there will likely be some deaths. They like to spawn in caves, so try and arrange and stack your rocks to give them some crevices. It's easier with rock that isn't as round as river rock, but you can make do.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Agree with Charlutz! I have slate in mine, and a nice big cave in front for me to view. I think 7 might be excessive. I put 3 in a 29 and they paired off. The 3rd jumped out. I had been watching, but was a little slow in removing him fron the tank . I now have my first batch of fry. If you have an extra tank., I would move 3 out, and see what the 4 do.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Is it true that the older fry will help protect the new fry?


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

They absolutely protect thier siblings. Mom and Pop will push them out when they get too big. Mine are like clockwork with fry.Every 5 weeks. A few fry at first and high mortality. Now they have a couple hundred and about half live. They just had a batch yesterday.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Congrats on the new pick-ups! Keep us updated with tank decor and pairing progress... opcorn:


----------



## John7 (Jul 17, 2003)

I had 6 growing out in a 10g until I started seeing one hanging up in a corner (classic place to find sub-dominant males who have been getting their butts kicked). I would remove him and a couple days later find another. Moved them to a 55g until the next auction. When I got down to 3 fish, they started spawning in the 10g. They used a 2" pvc "T" for all their spawns, laying the eggs on the roof of the "T."

All 3 were fine for months and then all of a sudden I had to remove the odd guy to save his butt. Many fry of different sizes lived with the parents for a year and then the female came down with a swim bladder problem. She lived upside down for a month while I tried every bath and med I knew to help her. Finally put her down with an over dose of clove oil.

A bigger tank would naturally be better, but I tell my story to show that a small tank is possible with a good compatible pair.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*John7*
I have notice 3 of my daff on top of the tank now and about 3 are taking over the bottom. I think some of the daff are trying to kick others out.

at what size do they start breeding?


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay guys, some update. All of my daffs are being chase to the top of the tank by 3 of the biggest Daffs. Does this mean anything? Are they pairing up? The 3 daffs that are chasing the other 4 arent really chasing each other.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Sounds like it to me... thats exactly what my Julies did. I'd say the selection process has begun.


----------



## iamnotjackjohnson (Aug 4, 2004)

I wouldn't be so sure that their pairing off just yet, they seem pretty small still.

I would bet that the 3 larger ones are the males, and that they're just being "teenagers" at this point.

They could be pairing off already, but at that size I don't think they would know what to do about it...


----------



## Ladiesman (Dec 14, 2008)

Let nature do its thing Khaki. When they pair up you will only end up with a pair. Everyone else gets kick out. :lol:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Here are some updates on the tank. I got 3 Daff in there now. The ones that pushed the others out.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks nice. I'd live there if I was a fish!


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

So i finally think i got a pair.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

...and what a good looking couple they are!
Good luck with the breeding


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

love the pics, makes me want to set up another tank. good luck and keep us posted


----------

